
Kaspersky CEO Wants End To Online Anonymity - Concours
http://xercestech.com/kaspersky-ceo-wants-end-to-online-anonymity.geek
======
philk
I love how the guys who come up with this magically assume that it'd be
somehow enforceable and wouldn't leave the internet a barren wasteland.

 _And if some countries don’t agree with or don’t pay attention to the
agreement, just cut them off._

He really has quite a naive understanding of foreign policy.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
>and wouldn't leave the internet a barren wasteland.

Yes! The unruly, unregulated, unprivileged-data, low-barrier-to-entry nature
of the internet is _precisely_ what allowed the exponential adoption rate that
produced the internet's enormous positive network effect.

------
frisco
Wow that's an unexpected statement coming from the CEO of a major security
firm. It's obviously extremely uninformed with respect to the nature of the
internet, and more broadly, information dissemination. The gating issue isn't
the expense or bureaucracy, but the fact that there's a market for information
and if you make the web boring it will go elsewhere. We have the technology
now -- or rather, the knowledge to build the technology -- and there's no
other way it could go. Makes me nervous about Kaspersky's approach to
security. In fairness, the view proposed in the OP is probably not exactly
what he meant, and his view of IT is colored by spending his time immersed in
the technological underworld and its machinations. It's probably
understandable to wish for order when all you see are viruses and botnets
emerging from third world countries daily, but it still doesn't nearly excuse
promoting the concept of "internet police," even if they were at all plausible
from an implementation point of view.

------
yatsyk
It's very good that Kaspersky is not responsible for rules of Internet.

Guys with similar mindset created rules for .ru domains and now it is simpler
to sell own kidney then transfer .ru domain from one person to another (And
this bureaucratic system less secure).

------
tbrownaw
What, just a week after we hear of Craig Mundie wanting the same thing?

There's also that same underlying idea about the internet never being intended
for the public, and anonymity being an unfortunate, undesirable side-effect of
the way it grew out of control (whereas it's really a _wonderful_ side-effect
that both greatly expands what the internet can be used for and means that
there's not all the stifling red tape briefly mentioned in this article).

------
DeusExMachina
It's very sad and scaring to continually see these people come out and tell
that the internet needs much more control, without the smaller bit of
understanding on why this would be very damaging to freedom and human rights.

It was not long ago that a Microsoft exec suggested an internet patent and now
we are already talking about passports and internet police!

I hope that journalists will start to point out why this is terribly wrong and
not only report what has been said. Too many times a lie repeated a thousand
times becomes the accepted truth.

------
ajju
He is not alone. I was once at a conference workshop where Prof. David
Cheriton (Stanford, Cisco, Arista) vehemently argued that anonymity on the
Internet was detrimental as a whole and should be done away with.

------
delackner
Without real anonymity comment-threads everywhere on the net would suddenly
become much more civil.

Of course we would also lose the tremendous benefit of the information people
are willing to share without any fear of it coming back to them.

On balance, those benefits are probably much more valuable than "order".

------
rbanffy
Simple: just don't do business with them.

------
Alcides
And I want users to use the latest versions of their browsers. And I don't get
my hopes high!

------
wenbert
It is very sad to hear that someone in his status says things like that.

I wonder how the employees at Kaspersky feel about his statement.

